# Fish Diseases



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

*FISH DISEASES*
Ich
External Protozoan Diseases, including Ich and others
Internal Protozoan Diseases
Misc. Parasites
Bacterial Diseases
Viral Diseases
Fungal Diseases
Spironucleus, Hole In The Head & Head and Lateral Line Disease, most common with Discus, Angels, Uaru, Oscars
Malawi Bloat, Most common with African Cichlids
Fish Neoplasms, NON-Cichlidae. Neoplasm = a tumor or tissue containing an abnormal growth.
Other Helpful Links
-cichlid-forum.com

Troubleshooting
-animal-world.com

AquariumPharm.com 

AquariumFish.net


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2005)

Thanks for the info :grin:


----------

